# Rotala mini, type 1 and 2



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

I've now bought what I was told was Rotala mini type 1 twice, only to have type 2 show up.

I thought this a might be helpful for folks to understand the size difference between them. Type 1 is maybe 1/8" all the way across. Type 2 is almost as big as Ammania Bonsai, maybe 3/8" across.

Type 1 leaves curl under from end to end, but do not curl up side to side. In a dosed tank, Type 2 leaves curl up side to side.

Here is a picture of the two right next to each other. Type 1 in the center, Type 2 on either side of it. Those are the leaves of Java Fern Trident behind it, and an undescribed dwarf lillaeopsis in front of it the size of (chubby leaved) hairgrass for reference to sizes.


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

And by the way, if you have type 1 for sale or trade, _and know it is actually the type one shown above_, please do pm me. 

bigstick120 was selling it for a while, not sure who else. bigstick is out of it though, already checked.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks for the photo. That confirms that I have the Type 1 form so I'm happy about that. The problem is it is so slow growing for me that I don't think I'll have any to trade for a while yet! And I'm in the UK so not the easiest to send to you! However if you don't have any luck then I might be able to send you some in a while.

BTW I got it from Aquaspot world as Rotala sp.'Pearl' and they are still listing it.


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

I bought type 2 awhile back. My plant oscillates between the two morphs. I think its the same plant that morphes depending on the circumstances. I mean I have cut my stems and replanted and about half grow like type 1, while the other half grows like type 2.


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

Nope - I'll show you what type 2 morphs into in my tanks in another pic. Type 2 has a stem that is literally as thick as the entire plant of type1. These are two distinct plants.

Well..sorta. 

What I call Type 1 is the first one I saw, and bought as type 1. It is also called Rotala 'Pearl'.

I'm now learning there is another definition of the types as well, I've seen pics from mrkookm that shows yet another type! Those two, I'm almost thinking are indeed morphs - they are the same size, shape, just different leaf turns.

Here is what type 2 turns into in a (well, mine anyhow) mineralized soil and non-dosed tank:

Round leaves, color on both sides, color is reddish veins instead of the purple from a dosed tank. Neat, huh?


----------



## goldfishes (Nov 26, 2008)

Beautiful. Do you know any special tricks to keeping the plant? Information is very hard to come by on the rotala minis.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

They like lots of light, and seem to be better in warmer water.


----------



## goldfishes (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks for the information, I'll turn up the temp tonight. Do you know how warm? The tank's at 77 degrees right now.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Thats plenty warm, in winter my tanks go to the high 60's, some plants like HC go nuts, others like the rotala mini seem to slow down. YMMV, just an observation of mine.


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx1 (Feb 10, 2005)

sewingalot said:


> Beautiful. Do you know any special tricks to keeping the plant? Information is very hard to come by on the rotala minis.


Plants are plants, the same with any plant in a higher light setting,
a balance diet of mAcro's and mIcro's with plenty of C02...
Soft water preference.


----------



## goldfishes (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks for the information on the plant. It seems to be coming around. ingg, have you found the rotala mini type 1 yet?


----------

